# Just sold my Atlanta Stove Works Woodsman stove



## Nick Mystic (Feb 22, 2013)

Back in 1987 when I had just moved to Western NC I was living in an old wood frame house that had been on the market for $24,000 before a small house fire caused significant damage during renovations by the previous owner. I came to buy this house while on vacation (looking at real estate) when I offered the seller $10,000 for the house and all the building materials on the site. My offer was intended as a feeler to find out how much he actually wanted for the house in its damaged condition. Two hours later the realtor called and said, "You bought yourself a house!"

During my rebuilding I discovered a beautiful brick fireplace behind a living room wall. I reconditioned the fireplace and took down the old unlined chimney since I could remove all the top bricks by just lifting them off by hand! After cleaning all the salvaged bricks I used them to build a three sided heat shield on top of the fireplace using the same footprint for the original chimney (approximately 32" x 18"). There were enough bricks left over to make a hearth 4'x4' in front of the fireplace, which is where I put this woodstove. I wish I had photos to post of that installation, but unfortunately I lost them all when a hard drive crashed and I hadn't backed them up.

I heated that 1000 sq. ft. home for 15 years with the Woodsman and it did a fine job. When my wife and I bought a home one town away I rented this house out, but took the woodstove with me since I did not trust renters to use it properly. So, for the past eleven years it has been sitting against a wall in my garage since our new home already had a woodstove in the lower level and an insert in the living room fireplace. You can see that insert in a post I started on the woodstove forum page titled: Installing a Jotul F 600. 

While at the woodstove store buying my new Jotul I mentioned this Woodsman sitting in my garage and a couple days later someone came into the store looking for a used woodstove. The store hooked him up with me and the guy bought the stove for $300 sight unseen, until he came to pick it up. He only had $300, which is how we determined a price. I had done some research online and it seems that stove originally sold new for $400 back in the '70s. I paid $200 for it used from a furniture store in 1987. Currently, I've seen them priced between $250 - $500 online, so I figured $300 was a fair price since the stove is still in excellent condition, except for a small amount of surface rust from sitting ten years unused.

Here are a couple more photos. I really liked the side panels with the outdoor scene:


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 22, 2013)

I corrected your title. It now reads "F 600"...


----------



## Nick Mystic (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for making that correction for me DAKSY. On my very first post I screw up the title of my post!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 22, 2013)

Nick Mystic said:


> Thanks for making that correction for me DAKSY. On my very first post I screw up the title of my post!


 
Been there...


----------



## begreen (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pics. The stove looks like a Jotul F118 copy. If they did a good job it probably is a decent heater.


----------



## Nick Mystic (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, it matches up very close to the Jotul F118, but no glass door. Also, it's not as heavy as the Jotul since the buyer and I were able to lift it up about two feet onto the back of his trailer without getting hernias! I'm guessing it weighed around 200 - 225 lbs. I found the owners manual online, but it didn't include the weight. I used it for about 15 years heating a 1000 sq. ft. house and it kept things nice and warm.


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd say you got your money's worth out of it....neat looking old stove.


----------

